# VETASSESS Skill Re-assesement



## Prithvi (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Do you have ant idea as to how long VETASSESS takes for a Re-assessment? 

I initially applied as a "Office Manager" where i got a negative outcome

Early September i re-applied under 'Project/Program Administrator"

What are my chances??


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi 

I am also in the process of considering whether I should apply through VETASSES as I worked in a Contact Centre. Do you have any advice on this?


----------



## Prithvi (Oct 28, 2012)

check if you can apply as a call centre manager it's open in ACT if am nt mistaken..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I suggest calling VETASSESS, they are helpful, and will give the correct first hand information


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

How Can i show experience as a contact centre manager when it does not mention anywhere on my offer letter that i've been hired at that designation?


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

Prithvi said:


> check if you can apply as a call centre manager it's open in ACT if am nt mistaken..


hello prithvi
its been sometime when u posted .i want to know for the reassessment time it took for ur application and what ws ur outcome for projeect and program admin


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

HI Guys , Before anyine of you got the negative assessment .... did anyone of you get a verification call/technical interview from Vetassess ???


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Yes they might call your boss. not you for any interview


----------



## Rakul (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I recently had applied under training and development.

After 3 months I got the assessment from vetassess as negative.

I am still awaiting for the detailed letter but as das as the initial reasoning is concerned, it is really strange.

Even though I have submitted all the documents related to my 5 years of experience they have stated that employment is of insufficient duration.

Also it says the tasks undertaken are not related to ANZSCO while in the advisory it stated that it is highly relevant.

I have spoken to my agent and we shall try and get a clarification for the assesses. Can someone pls tell me about the accuracy of this assessment.
Also if it goes wrong and it gets changed once the problem has been identified.
And what needs to be the next step.

Thanks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Rakul said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently had applied under training and development.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Sorry to hear about negative assessment. 

Can you please let me know few things as I am also planning to send my documents for assessment. 

Did you submit all documents appointment letter, payslips,official job description, promotions letters, reference letters or statutory declarations?? 


Which industry you are employed in?? 

How many days did vetassess advisory service took to reply you??


----------



## Waliduae2003 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Negative Assessment*



Rakul said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently had applied under training and development.
> 
> ...


Dear Rakul,

I'm facing exactly the same issue as receive contradicting information from Vetassess.

Can you tell me what was your agent advise? I am sure this will help me a lot.

Thank you


----------



## mrk1008 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Guys

I am working on 457 visa in WA since Jun 2012 as specialist manager. on 01st Aug 2013, I applied online to VETASSESS for skills assessment. Documents handed over on 2nd Aug 2013. Employer submitted nomination application for 186 on 30th Aug 2013. 

Can anyone advise me

01) how many weeks vetassess is taking to complete skills assessment for ANZSCO: Specialist Manager nec – 1339999 
02) How many weeks immigration office in WA takes to give decision on DR employer nomination application.


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Dear All,

I need your advice.

I’ve been working in the Human Resources field for over 7 years. Accordingly, I sent my employment evidence to VETASSESS for the required assessment. 
I just received my VETASSESS’s Assessment and the following has been written in the assessment:
“More than three year/s of employment is assessed highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skills assessment”

Given that the points for ‘Work Experience’ are categorized as follows:
At least eight and up to 10 years – 20 points
At least five but less than eight years – 15 points
At least three but less than five years – 10 points
At least one but less than three years – 5 points

Does VETASSESS’s assessment mean that I can only apply for the ‘At least three but less than five years’ category which is worth 10 points? 

Please advice.
Thank you for your reply in advance.
Sally


----------



## meid (Oct 29, 2013)

sselim said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Sally,

You have to apply for (points test advise). This is the only way by which VETASSESS will consider any experience older than 5 years within the last 10 years.

Regards,


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

meid said:


> Hi Sally,
> 
> You have to apply for (points test advise). This is the only way by which VETASSESS will consider any experience older than 5 years within the last 10 years.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks a million for your reply meid. 
Best of luck in your immigration process


----------



## meid (Oct 29, 2013)

sselim said:


> Thanks a million for your reply meid.
> Best of luck in your immigration process


Thank you Sally, and good luck :yo:


----------



## sam07robbie (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

Even I got negative outcome from vetasses assessment authority for project administrator occupation,
Dont know what to do and is the next step. 
Can anyone let me know what can be done


----------



## rohit100 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi,

I initially applied for assessment under "212412 Newspaper or Periodical Editor". However, the work experience assessment came out to be negative, whereas the education assessment was still positive. In the explanation letter, the assessment officer suggested that my current job experience appears to be more aligned with "212415 Technical Writer". So, now i will reapply under Technical Writer.

My question is: In this reapplication, can I tweak my work experience letters to make it more aligned with Technical Writer? Or, I should use the ones that I had submitted earlier for Newspaper or Periodical Editor....as they have already reached VETASSESS for the previous assessment.


----------



## ashesh (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello All,

I had applied in the code 222311 "Financial Investment Advisor" in last November however unfortunately i have been assessed negative by the VETASSESS since by boss in my organisation goofed up in the background check, from the professional front i am a Treasury Dealer for a foreign bank in India.



From my further research, i found that there is a better matching skill code i.e. 222211 "Financial Markets Dealer" which exactly matches my profile however the code stands closed as of now in ACT. I also checked the SOL list as on 01-Jul-13 however couldnt find this code there as well. 


Now i have an option to either reaply into the same skill code or reapply changing the skill to a better matching code. Request help from all you folks to understand that is this respective skill code i.e. 222211 available for immigration to ACT or any other state in Australia and if not then what are the chances for this code to be made available by July 2014 so that If i apply for reassessment into this code now then by the time my assessment outcome will be released I would be good to apply for EOI.

I donot wish to just apply for assessment into a code and sit quitely, i think there is no point actually hitting into a code which is closed as of now. Request some light from you all experienced fellow members.

Regards,
Ashesh


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

I just applied for VET reassessment and I can't wait another 8-10 weeks for the reassessment. 

Can someone advice a valid reason to write on the urgency request form. 

Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Good news: IELTS 8,7,7.5,7.5. A big sigh of relief!

Warm regards


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

*Vetassess Negative skill assessment*

Sharing this information ...

Applied Vetassess skill assessment on 25th march 2014 and after a wait of 18 weeks the result comes as NEGATIVE and reason is profile not matching to the ANZSO code....We submitted all the possible documents like statutory, employers letter , pay slips, etc..., Agent says we shall go for review or appeal of the assessment...

So please somebody help!!!

What shall be my next steps???


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

learningc said:


> Sharing this information ...
> 
> Applied Vetassess skill assessment on 25th march 2014 and after a wait of 18 weeks the result comes as NEGATIVE and reason is profile not matching to the ANZSO code....We submitted all the possible documents like statutory, employers letter , pay slips, etc..., Agent says we shall go for review or appeal of the assessment...
> 
> ...


Go for review mate..... it's like a exam, don't know the result.....


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

waitingheadache said:


> Go for review mate..... it's like a exam, don't know the result.....


Thank you... my review outcome is positive ... going to lodge EOI


----------



## pico1985 (Nov 1, 2014)

learningc said:


> Thank you... my review outcome is positive ... going to lodge EOI


I've received a negative outcome for the same reason
"*The employment does*not*meet*the*minimum*requirements*for*this*occupation*as*
•***the*tasks*undertaken*are*not*highly*relevant*to*the*ANZSCO*tasks*for*the nominated*occupation"

Everything else was perfect and highly relevant.

Can you please give me some tips on reviewing? What did you do and how did you get a positive outcome at the end?

Thanks very much for giving me the slightest of hope


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

pico1985 said:


> I've received a negative outcome for the same reason
> "*The employment does*not*meet*the*minimum*requirements*for*this*occupation*as*
> &#149;***the*tasks*undertaken*are*not*highly*relevant*to*the*ANZSCO*tasks*for*the nominated*occupation"
> 
> ...


Hi pico1985, 

If your jobs roles and responsibilities matches to the anzso code you are applying then give it one more shot of re assessment. 
Just to make your case stronger provide more supporting documents which can prove your job's responsibilities are matching .

What is the code you are applying for?
Have got advisory done for the same ?


----------



## pico1985 (Nov 1, 2014)

learningc said:


> Hi pico1985,
> 
> If your jobs roles and responsibilities matches to the anzso code you are applying then give it one more shot of re assessment.
> Just to make your case stronger provide more supporting documents which can prove your job's responsibilities are matching .
> ...


Hey learningc,

Thanks for your reply.
My job duties are matching those listed on ANZSCO website. I have posted both of them on another thread here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ss-skill-assessment-time-866.html#post6194162

I have applied for 134299 Health and Welfare Services Managers nec occupation, but I haven't applied for an advisory service.

Today, I have received an explanation from the assessment officer saying:

"The specialistion Director of Pharmacy is generally the highest level position within a hospital pharmacy or other clinical setting, where they will be providing leadership in medicines management, pharmaceutical research activities, purchasing, distribution and dispensing of pharmaceutical products, and disseminating information about pharmaceutical matters to other staff and the wider community. Based on the evidence provided, the employment outlined in the application involves employment in a commercial retail context. While there appears to be some tasks related to the nominated occupation your major day to day tasks would appear to reflect that of a Retail Phamacist (ANZSCO Code 251513) which does not meet NEC requirements and is below the skill level for the nominated occupation Health and Welfare Services Manager NEC including the Director of Pharmacy specialisation."

Please advise me on what supporting documents to provide in my re-assessment.

Thanks


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello friends,

at last, after longggg time, my Review outcome of Vetassess has arrived today. And its POSITIVE!!!! 

Thank you very much to ALLAH for his Love and Gift to me.


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

waitingheadache said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> at last, after longggg time, my Review outcome of Vetassess has arrived today. And its POSITIVE!!!!
> 
> Thank you very much to ALLAH for his Love and Gift to me.


Congratzzz


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

learningc said:


> Congratzzz


Hey learningc,

thank you very much mate. You & me both had a very fearful & hard time after which now we can breath peacefully now.....  

When you are going to lodge EOI?? What is your IELTS score? I am going to sit for my IELTS soon.


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

waitingheadache said:


> Hey learningc,
> 
> thank you very much mate. You & me both had a very fearful & hard time after which now we can breath peacefully now.....
> 
> When you are going to lodge EOI?? What is your IELTS score? I am going to sit for my IELTS soon.


 very true after all the hurdles we can now rejoice...
I'm waiting for ACT to open its CSOL list


----------



## pico1985 (Nov 1, 2014)

waitingheadache said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> at last, after longggg time, my Review outcome of Vetassess has arrived today. And its POSITIVE!!!!
> 
> Thank you very much to ALLAH for his Love and Gift to me.


Congrats brother .. this is very encouraging 

I'm going the same path next week. any tips for review? :boxing:


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

pico1985 said:


> Congrats brother .. this is very encouraging
> 
> I'm going the same path next week. any tips for review? :boxing:


Thanks Bro.

My suggestion to you is, take time, don't rush. Talk to VET over the phone about your case and discuss about why it was negative and what documents you can submit to prove your claims. They are very helpful. Take their suggestions. Be courteous and calm when talking to them.

Most importantly, take time, don't rush. Think more.......Because you are dong the job, you just need to prove it to them and that's how you are gonna prove.


----------



## osjk (Dec 11, 2014)

Congrats waitingheadache brother, have they called you after you submitted the review?

Regards,
Osama


----------



## osjk (Dec 11, 2014)

*Phone calls*



waitingheadache said:


> Thanks Bro.
> 
> My suggestion to you is, take time, don't rush. Talk to VET over the phone about your case and discuss about why it was negative and what documents you can submit to prove your claims. They are very helpful. Take their suggestions. Be courteous and calm when talking to them.
> 
> Most importantly, take time, don't rush. Think more.......Because you are dong the job, you just need to prove it to them and that's how you are gonna prove.


Congrats brother, 

I want to ask you please; did they call you or your employer for the review?

Awaiting your kind reply


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

osjk said:


> Congrats brother,
> 
> I want to ask you please; did they call you or your employer for the review?
> 
> Awaiting your kind reply


Yes brother. They have called to clarify and ask more in details about my job responsibilities and how do i perform ans so on about organization.....


----------



## sunshine220640 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dear all,

I had received negative assessment from Vetassess, for the position of office manager.
When I had asked for a detailed explanation they said I could apply as Site Supervisor because I work in a small size construction company.

Major responsibilities is to supervise the construction site and purchase materials for the companies trading business too. (Whole sale of timber, cement , etc..)

Am worried because I don't possess any qualification related to Civil Construction, I just hold my bachelor of business management.

Could you please guide me whether I should re-apply as Site Supervisor without relevant qualification.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

rohit100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I initially applied for assessment under "212412 Newspaper or Periodical Editor". However, the work experience assessment came out to be negative, whereas the education assessment was still positive. In the explanation letter, the assessment officer suggested that my current job experience appears to be more aligned with "212415 Technical Writer". So, now i will reapply under Technical Writer.
> 
> My question is: In this reapplication, can I tweak my work experience letters to make it more aligned with Technical Writer? Or, I should use the ones that I had submitted earlier for Newspaper or Periodical Editor....as they have already reached VETASSESS for the previous assessment.


What was the outcome .. please let us know the status


----------



## asatomasadgamaya (Nov 10, 2016)

*Is re-assessment required if a positive outcome but number*of*yrs*assessed*positive?*

I had applied for Vettasses GSM for which I got a positive outcome response today for my occupation Audiologist. But I have some doubts if I can still go ahead with my EOI

1. I see in my skill assessment outcome letter that the number of years assessed positively is 2.4 years. As I am still working in the SOL occupation, my experience will be 3 years in another 5 months. So do I need to apply for GSM skill assessment with Vettasses again?
2. If yes to the above question, is there an option for adding the additional experience with the current application as submitting a brand new application would cost a lot of money and time?

Can someone please help as I am stuck with my visa process


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

*Vetassess fees payment trhough mail*

This is regarding Applicants who have a positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS and who now wish to add further employment to gain points for immigration purposes!

I need to fill in SRG35 form.

Since there is no online payment, they have asked for credit card details.

My doubt is , it is safe to provide credit card details through the mail?

Is there any other option?

I saw that demand draft is possible, but my bank does not have MICR code for their demand draft.

Moreover, it might take longer time.

Any advice??


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi there,

For those who got negative outcome and requested re-assessment under a different nominated occupation, how long did it take for the re-assessment? Can someone please inform? Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

When you apply for re-assessment under different occupation; the timeline will be the same as of a new assessment. 

I had positive assessment for one occupation; then i re-applied for another occupation and the process took similar times. 

Rgds/T2



jfperez05 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For those who got negative outcome and requested re-assessment under a different nominated occupation, how long did it take for the re-assessment? Can someone please inform? Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## kashifabbas (Jul 13, 2017)

*Vetassess change of occupation*

Hi,
If anyone could share his/her experience about the change of occupation with Vetassess from 234211 Chemist to 311411 Chemistry Technician with same documentation produced for Chemist? What are the chances of success?


----------



## RD jay (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi, I already have one assessment as a marketing specialist in last November. However, my occupation was under stream 2 which got closed. After a bit of research I can see one occupation under subclass 190 which is quite similar what I had assessed under Vetassess and presently doing. 
My question is what are the chances for a positive result in 2nd assessment ? Secondly if 2nd assessment comes positive, what would be the status for 1st assessment.


----------



## Nguyenhoa (Mar 24, 2019)

kashifabbas said:


> Hi,
> If anyone could share his/her experience about the change of occupation with Vetassess from 234211 Chemist to 311411 Chemistry Technician with same documentation produced for Chemist? What are the chances of success?


Hi Kashifabbas,
Could you share your case for me? I want to assessment for Chemist.
Thanks


----------



## DiamondSodhi (Jun 29, 2013)

Prithvi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you have ant idea as to how long VETASSESS takes for a Re-assessment?
> 
> ...


Hello Prithvi, the Re-Assessment applications usually taken about 14 weeks or longer. In many cases, they have to conduct an integrity check [telephonic/physical vertification] as well. Your chances of being assessed positively depend upon the nature of tasks claimed by you in support of the occupation Program or Project Administrator.


----------

